# rope lighting under stage lip



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm at the stage where i installed rope lighting under the stage lip, but the light is not bright enough. It almost looks like there is no light there. I am wondering if anybody installed the light to the front of the lip or just below but not behind the lip. I am using HD hampton bay rope lighting. It is definitely bright enough, but just not under and behind the lip of the stage. Any suggestions.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What is it like up under the lip? Is it carpet that's absorbing the reflected light? If it is, try some foil up under there to help reflect things.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm having a tough time picturing this too. I have those rope lights too, and I have them on an X10 dimmer because they are so bright. Can you upload a pic or MS paint drawing to show us what you mean?

I also like the foil idea.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Same here, mine are on a dimmer and even that is kept very low....


----------

